# Beseler 45mxt questions



## meow7 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi all, 

I just cranked up the enlarger after finally getting things set up. I got a used kit with a 4x5 Beseler. Did some 35mm using the 50mm lens at f11, exposure times around 25-30 secs depending on filter. I then went to use the modified 6x4.5 carrier that I fashioned from the 6x6 carrier using the 75mm lens which only stops down to f16. At f16 the longest time is 10 secs. I'd like to have a bit more wiggle room to do some adjustments. On another thread someone mentioned that the negs might be soft? Can I add ND filter? Will adding a contrast filter help? Which leads to the next question. 

Also, number 2 question, the contrast filter holder gets in the way in one corner creating a shadow, it all looks like it's how it should be installed. Why would that be? 

Thanks! 

Have a wonderful day 
Adria 


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

